# Dave's Sharpening Class



## Bill13

I've watched Dave's video several times along with Jon's and while they are good, and helped me get better, I feel like I would benefit greatly by taking the class. I do much better in an environment where mistakes can be corrected and questions answered as they come up.
I wanted to see if any other KKF members would be interested in a small class in the near future. We could either meet up at Dave's place or carpool if some of the DC area members are interested.

Another option is to have Dave come to the DC area. We could either meet at someone's home (I would be happy to offer mine) or somewhere else - I am open to ideas!

I have corresponded with Dave about this and he is open to both ideas. We haven't discussed numbers yet because there are too many variables, but it would cost more for him to come to DC area for obvious reasons, but I was thinking if enough were interested the time saved driving might make it worth while. And afterwards we could have dinner at Chuck's place The Green Pig in Arlington, VA, or Marc's place bistro blanc MD, or Travis's place Art and Soul in DC. So many great choices!!

Bill


----------



## toddnmd

I'm interested--please keep me posted if/when you have more details.


----------



## halsegaf

Thanks for exploring this. I'm interested and can offer up our house for the event if it works out that way. We're in the Tyson's Corner area.


----------



## skiajl6297

I'm potentially interested depending on cost and timing - may have a friend interested too. Will be monitoring.


----------



## turbochef422

you guys have to make this happen. I had a great time, made some new friends and it helped my sharpening unbeliveably


----------



## brianh

Took the same class with turbo and yes, it was very very informative. Nothing like a hands-on experience.


----------



## gavination

Wanna set up a west coast version?? :lol:


----------



## Zerob

I'd be interested based on time and date! I'm in gaithersburg, md.


----------



## WildBoar

Count me in. I could use something a little past a beginner class (maybe getting into edge repair or some single-bevel techniques)


----------



## Bill13

David,

I was hoping you would be up for this:biggrin:. I guess that is a potential problem - a class with wildly different skill sets. I was thinking that 6 would probably be the most that would work, but Dave M. if you have an opinion on class size please chip in.

Bill


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> David,
> 
> I was hoping you would be up for this:biggrin:. I guess that is a potential problem - a class with wildly different skill sets. I was thinking that 6 would probably be the most that would work, but Dave M. if you have an opinion on class size please chip in.
> 
> Bill




Having different skill levels, if both beginner & advanced attend, can prove to be a problem since the gap is so wide. 

If the class is held here in my shop I keep the attendance at a maximum of 7 students. If it's held elsewhere then this number could be increased up to about 12 depending on the size of the venue. I can handle teaching up to about 12 without loosing too much control.


----------



## rogue108

I would be interested if you held another class the shop. I need a refresher badly.


----------



## Dave Martell

So what's the consensus here? Class in PA or VA? Dates? Need pricing?


----------



## brianh

I'd consider another PA class.


----------



## brainsausage

Depending on time/date/price I'd be interested, but only at a beginner level.


----------



## WildBoar

I can only do VA/ DC area right now. Would consider retaking even if 'beginner' because there are still subtleties I can use help with. Bill13, you want to talk with Dave M about details?


----------



## Zerob

I wouldn't mind va if it's nova area.


----------



## Dave Martell

It's looking like we have enough for 1/2 of a PA class and 1/2 of a VA class but not enough for either.


----------



## WildBoar

could be 6-7 in DC area; maybe more


----------



## marc4pt0

I'll echo what others are saying about VA, cost and timing being the deciding factor, I would be down for this.
Teach this Ol dog some new tricks


----------



## halsegaf

WildBoar said:


> could be 6-7 in DC area; maybe more



I'd be in for either, would prefer DC/VA, though. 

Hadi


----------



## skiajl6297

I'd be in for VA. No PA for me.


----------



## Dave Martell

Things are looking better for VA.


----------



## marc4pt0

I know another (forum member) who is definitely in for VA as well. Mr 420


----------



## toddnmd

Dave, yes, I'd like to know about duration of the class and pricing. I might know someone else who's interested.


----------



## Bill13

This is great. It looks like we have 6-8 people interested in a NoVa class, location TBD. Halsegaf has also offered his house in Tysons, but I think the location of my house (Arlington) would be easier for the D.C and MD people, and closer for Dave as well. I have a 7 ft Breakfast room table or a heated garage where I can put together a "table" of plywood and sawhorses which I could make any length. There we could make a mess no worries:doublethumbsup:
Dave, what would you be looking to charge for a class in the DC area? Is it somewhat dependent on the final number in the class?


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill, I sent you a PM.


----------



## halsegaf

Bill13 said:


> This is great. It looks like we have 6-8 people interested in a NoVa class, location TBD. Halsegaf has also offered his house in Tysons, but I think the location of my house (Arlington) would be easier for the D.C and MD people, and closer for Dave as well. I have a 7 ft Breakfast room table or a heated garage where I can put together a "table" of plywood and sawhorses which I could make any length. There we could make a mess no worries:doublethumbsup:
> Dave, what would you be looking to charge for a class in the DC area? Is it somewhat dependent on the final number in the class?



I'm all for whatever is easier to make this happen. Thank you very much for organizing this!!

Hadi


----------



## marc4pt0

My fingers are so crossed that this falls on a Sunday...


----------



## Bill13

So Dave has agreed that having it at my place and in the garage would work well. So how many do we have that are serious about this knowing it will happen in Arlington, VA? As I mentioned the cost will depend on the number of attendees. His private lessons are 395 and I know while we all love the idea of not having to drive about 6 hours round trip because this class involves a lot more work for Dave it does not end up being that much less than the private lesson. Working against us is the fact that Dave will be away from his shop for several days, plus his gas, food, and lodging.

Here are the numbers: If we get 8 people the cost would be 350. It is important to note that the class would run 8 hours so I think that will give everyone plenty of one on one time. To entice people I would provide a lunch, of my homemade pork BBQ, with homemade coleslaw, baked beans, homemade chili, and drinks. Afterwards I think some beer and wine are called for:doublethumbsup:

I realize this is not a great discount so I am still up for the idea of the class up at Dave's place. There we could have a class of 7 people for only $150 per person. If we can't get 7 the cost would just increase to make up the difference.

So what does everyone think?

Bill


----------



## halsegaf

Are there any potential dates? I'm in unless I have to be out of town....


----------



## Zerob

I'm in for either.

I need some advanced notice on the date though. I have a tough time getting off.


----------



## dglevy

i'm in the dc area and i'm interested too. but i'm not clear on cost. are you saying $350 per person, or $350 for the group divided by however many people there are?


----------



## Dave Martell

For VA we are looking to get 8 students. The cost is $350 (ea) if we get the target 8 student attendance. 

I'm sorry for the cost being so high, and yes I do realize this is VERY expensive, but my losses to attend would be great if I didn't charge as much. 

I can offer the same class here in PA for up to 7 students for $150 (ea) though this requires the students to travel here.


----------



## Bill13

I think it's safe to say the local class is not going to have enough interest.

How many are interested in the all day class up at Dave's? Dave's usual class size is 7 which makes it $150 per person. It would be an 8 hr. class. The class cost is $1050 so everyone can do the math to see if is cost effective for themselves if say only 5 signed up.

As you chime in maybe you could add the min class size you would be interested in.


----------



## rogue108

I am not local to NOVA or MD but interested in registering for a PA class.


----------



## WildBoar

Bill/ Dave -- sorry to back down from the DC area event. I fully understand the economics, but that $ would be better for me to put towards a one-to-one session a little ways down the road.


----------



## mojojojo

I know that this was mentioned a while ago. However, I am also all for a west coast class. Maybe john would be a part of this. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> Bill/ Dave -- sorry to back down from the DC area event. I fully understand the economics, but that $ would be better for me to put towards a one-to-one session a little ways down the road.



Just to be clear, I don't want anyone to believe that I(and I think Dave would agree), think that anybody has "backed out". I feel that until the cost is known all one can do is express an interest. If we had gotten to the point that the cost was known and people had agreed on a date and then someone said nope, maybe then. That sais I appreciate you explanation and agree with it. That is why I was offering the food and drinks to also make it like an ECG.

I think this as shown that we have enough forum members who are pretty passionate/obsessive about their knives and cooking in the DC metro area that we need to start thinking about an ECG this spring:idea2:


----------



## Zerob

I'm still here. Keep me posted if we decide on a date.


----------



## Dave Martell

Should we talk dates for a PA class?


----------



## rogue108

I sound like a broken record but I am all for a PA class. If we can reach the 7 required students its $150 per student. 

Dave, correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Dave Martell

rogue108 said:


> I sound like a broken record but I am all for a PA class. If we can reach the 7 required students its $150 per student.
> 
> Dave, correct me if I am wrong




You've got it right Andrew. Hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## toddnmd

I'm still interested in the class. Not sure on how many days a drive to PA and back is feasible for me, but please keep me posted.


----------



## rogue108

Depends on where you are in MD, but you should be able to make it to Dave's and be back home all in one day. It's a lot of driving but it can be done.


----------



## Zerob

Yup lets start some dates. Then see who can join in. We'll keep the date set if we have the required number. I think I'm 2.5hrs away. I have a honda pilot in case others want to car pool. I'm in gaithersburg, md by exit 10 on 270


----------



## Dave Martell

So how soon would you guys like to do this? It's kind of freezing ass cold here in the shop right now but I'm game anytime.


----------



## Bill13

Work sucks right now so I am up for sooner rather than later, maybe first week of March.

Dave, you don't have any source of heat in your shop?:eek2: I would think a wood stove would be a minimum.


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> Work sucks right now so I am up for sooner rather than later, maybe first week of March.
> 
> Dave, you don't have any source of heat in your shop?:eek2: I would think a wood stove would be a minimum.




I have an oil burning (oil sucking) furnace in the shop that is so-so at keeping this space at 55deg. on really cold days. I have no hot water out in the shop so that doesn't help the hands. I'd go with a wood stove in a split second if I could but I'm a renter who doesn't have the option.

I believe that I could do the first week in March though. What do you other guys think about this?


----------



## turbochef422

If you need an extra person let me know I would take the trip again to have some fun. Don't know when hudson valley restaurant week starts but I can check


----------



## Dave Martell

Sat, Sun, Mon?


----------



## Dave Martell

OK I'm thinking that the end of March might be better than early since we have more snow than parking area at the moment plus I could use some time to do some work before then. 

So the question would be (as always) what day of the week works best for people?


----------



## rogue108

I prefer a weekend so I don't have to take a day off, however the weekends don't work for chefs or most restaurant employees. I will go for whatever fills a class.


----------



## Bill13

I could do any of those days. End of March is fine, unless I get impatient and come up for a private.


----------



## Dave Martell

Let's try March 29th. if you're interested in attending please sign up here....

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/class3.htm

Dave


----------



## Bill13

Dave,

When I try the link it says object not found.


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> When I try the link it says object not found.




Stupid software glitch....I put in a direct link now so it should work OK, sorry about that.


----------



## halsegaf

Bummer. I'm going out of town that weekend. I'm sure that everyone that goes will have a great time and learn lots.


----------



## Dave Martell

halsegaf said:


> Bummer. I'm going out of town that weekend. I'm sure that everyone that goes will have a great time and learn lots.


----------



## Zerob

Trying to get off work that weekend. Hopefully they let me switch my off days!


----------



## Dave Martell

Zerob said:


> Trying to get off work that weekend. Hopefully they let me switch my off days!




I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dave Martell

So once again I either picked a bad date or the interest isn't as great as it seemed.


----------



## rogue108

Sorry I haven't registered yet. Just making sure I have the entire day off from work and family.


----------



## Dave Martell

rogue108 said:


> Sorry I haven't registered yet. Just making sure I have the entire day off from work and family.




That's OK Andrew, maybe you'll want to wait since there isn't any other sign ups yet anyway.


----------



## Bill13

I finally got around to signing up, so I guess we need 5 more. If enough people don't sign up I figure I can apply it to a private class.


----------



## brianh

Sign up, guys. I learned things in Dave's class you just can't learn from a youtube video.


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> I finally got around to signing up, so I guess we need 5 more. If enough people don't sign up I figure I can apply it to a private class.




YES - the first one - thanks Bill!


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Sign up, guys. I learned things in Dave's class you just can't learn from a youtube video.




Thanks for the words of encouragement Brian


----------

